# 1950's police station



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Working on a simple 1950's Police station/jail house. Not as detailed as the country barn,I have had a lot of comments on other forums about the barn. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Look forward to seeing your newest creation of the '50's era police station.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

pjedsel said:


> Look forward to seeing your newest creation of the '50's era police station.


I'll second that motion.


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

Oh yes! I want to see it too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry,I forgot to post final picture ,this was a very simple build but fun.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

That's great. Simple is good. I like it a lot.


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

It looks great! :thumbsup: Thanks for posting the pic!


----------

